# Tracking in snow...



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Is Rileys Favorite way to track!! We went out this morning the first time this winter. He was Fantastic!! Really amazed us with his Complete accuracy of the track, and the Speed of his tracking!! He is usually a slow and methotical tracker that i can easily walk behind. Today i had to trot and run to keep up! We were in deep snow, and pavement. We made a P in the snow at one point. We came up straight, and then looped around and crossed over the track. It is to test the dog as alot will break off once they hit the cross track. We did the whole loop and he didnt even look at the cross track! This shows he knows the age of the track, and will follow the age. Anyways, we had a great time!


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

Nearly off topic, but can you recommend a good beginner tracking book? My miniature has quite a strong prey drive, and LOVES playing "find the hidden sock", but I'd like to do something a bit more structured, and there is a dearth of trainers near me who do any tracking.


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

Oooh, I love tracking in snow! Good Riley for ignoring the crosstrack! We have snow today and are getting more this evening, but classes start for me today and tomorrow.  

JE, I like a book called Try Tracking, and the subtitle has some reference to puppy tracking. I am vague on the title because I just loaned it to a friend. It is not just for puppies and is a nice starting primer for anybody. I like it because it is a bit less overwhelming and technical than some of the other classics. There is also a poodle tracking list on Yahoo that is incredibly helpful (several judges/seminar leaders offer suggestions if you post questions or descriptions of where you are).

http://www.dogwise.com/ItemDetails.cfm?ID=DGT240


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks, Feralpudel! Found it, AND it's available on the Kindle. Found it, bought it, will shortly have many questions :smile:.


----------



## Teffy (Jul 4, 2010)

bigpoodleperson: I was just thinking about exactly that, tracking in the snow. That's great! I haven't tracked since the snow fell.  My minis don't enjoy the winter at all but I gotta get crackin, just saw the TD dates...so not ready.

I'm happy for you and so jealous!


----------

